# 2019 Ford Ranger



## Mikeyz48 (Jan 16, 2020)

Hello!
I have a 2019 Ford Ranger and Ford doesn’t recommend putting a plow on it.
I talked to my Sno-Way dealer and they make a plow specifically for this truck.
They said it won’t void any warranties and it’s designed for the EAPS and that they haven’t had any issues with the intercooler being blocked.
I asked my Ford dealership and they said nothing would be voided on the warranty as long as the plow didn’t cause it but they also said that it would be hard to say that the plow caused it and that this is how it works with all plows on trucks?
I was just wanting to get some feedback on this thanks!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Your Ford dealership said it perfectly


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Edit: the only correction I would make to your dealer's statement would be "it would be hard to say that the plow _*didn't*_ cause it" - which is the way they will lean given the opportunity.


----------



## Mikeyz48 (Jan 16, 2020)

Is there an extra type of insurance to protect the truck if the plow caused any damage to it?
Rookie question I know.
Thanks!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

“I asked my Ford dealership and they said nothing would be voided on the warranty as long as the plow didn’t cause it but they also said that it would be hard to say that the plow caused it and that this is how it works with all plows on trucks?”


What plow. It came like this.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

cjames808 said:


> What plow. It came like this.


"That plow"


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> "That plow


File foto


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> File foto


Not uh. I drew on that one special.


----------



## Mikeyz48 (Jan 16, 2020)

Would it even be worth putting a plow on a 2019 Ford Ramger?
How much snow would it push?
Would my current setup push more snow?
Rookie questions I know.
Thanks!


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

It may not push more snow, but it’s already set up pretty decent it looks like.. either that or try to find a decent pickup already set up for it.. leave your Ranger for road running..


----------



## Mikeyz48 (Jan 16, 2020)

Thank you for the input.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Mike here is a 2011 over priced though. You could put a Snowdogg 6'8" on it, they make them in Mentor Ohio. But the poop will hit the fan w/ ford warr. 
https://cleveland.craigslist.org/ctd/d/amherst-2011-ford-ranger-xlt-4x4-4wd/7052068397.html


----------



## Mikeyz48 (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Mike, I do like that John Deere / a vee power angle, spreader set up !! Thumbs Up ... In the pic is that all your property if so wow!! Coming from a city guy


----------



## Mikeyz48 (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks you!
I plow out hog barns and farms mainly.
Haven’t gotten to use it much this season we haven’t had a whole lot of snow.
Not all of my property lol.


----------

